# Posting a drawing



## rogeru (May 9, 2009)

I wanted to include a drawing with a post. I did the drawing on power point but could not figure out how to insert it in the post. I am not real computer savy but if there is an easy way to do it I am sure I could follow the instructions. Thanks.
Roger


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Save it as a jpeg, bitmap, or gif file and either attach it with the paperclip in the top row of buttons in the reply box or, upload it to a free account you open at http://www.photobucket.com and link it back here with the


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Save it as a jpeg, bitmap, or gif file and eithe attach it with the paperclip in the top row of buttons in the reply box or, upload it to afree account you open at http://www.photobucket.com and link it back here with the link and it will appear...[/quote]
> 
> 
> Redwood, I gotta tell ya, I friggin love that quote in your signature. Makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## rogeru (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Redwood, I will give it a try.
Roger


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Redwood, I gotta tell ya, I friggin love that quote in your signature. Makes me laugh every time I see it.


I love it too!:laughing:
It has the same effect on me...

It's hard to believe that the arguement went on that long...
I thought most people had that base covered about freshman year in High School with Intro To Physics And Chemistry...:whistling2:


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I had some other bases covered when I was a freshmen, thats why I ended being a friggin' plumber.


----------

